# memorial day



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i just wanted to offer a very humble THANK YOU to all who have served,and to there families who paid a very high price for our freedom


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a piece of Memorial Day trivia for you.

71 years ago today, US Marines set foot in New Zealand in preparation for their campaign in the South Western Pacific Islands.

The sports field where I fly my models was originally one of their barracks and is still lined with the stone walls they built.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Every year our bagpipe band plays for Memorial Day observations. There have been many who died to gain and preserve our freedom. Let's not forget them and not let their work go to vain.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank u to all my fellow VETS. Have a great day


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We honor you today Veterans of war. The sacrifices of body and mind go beyond one day of remembrance. God bless you and your families .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

treefork said:


> We honor you today Veterans of war. The sacrifices of body and mind go beyond one day of remembrance. God bless you and your families .


well said. I'll give a big ole' :yeahthat: to that


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

We served in Viet Nam doing what we had to do. My thanks goes to my fallen comrades who dies they giving everything they had. Those of us who survived shall always remember friends and buddies who gave all. God's blessings boys and save me a seat in heaven will ya? g


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Blessed thy memory...


----------

